# Struggles and Support > Frustration and Struggles >  >  Social Justice

## Otherside

I do apologize if I deeply offend anyone, but Tumblr is beginning to pis  me off. I miss the old tumblr. Now it just seems to be filled to the  brim with these so called "social justice freedom fighters". 

So basically, this is the meaning of social justice.





> "The term 'social justice' implies fairness and mutual obligation in  society: that we are responsible for one another, and that we should  ensure that all have equal chances to succeed in life. "



But according to a lot of people, this excludes anyone who is:

White  (Because we're all evil and have personally committed so many crimes we  don't even deserve to exist, and due to the fact that we were  responsoble for the slave trade (And may I just add, I'm not even  American, none of my family were American, but apparently something that  happened centuries ago on the other side of the world is personally my  fault)HeterosexualCisgenderThinMale

So  let's see...you're only deserving of equality if you aren't white, are a  member of the LGBT community, and even then, unless you're transgender,  you don't deserve any sort of equality and respect, and if we consider  you to be thin you're obviously as an asshole so go to hell. 

WOW...I'm pretty sure that that would mean that the majority of the population aren't worthy of any respect or anything...

Seriously. The internet is beginning to pis me off.

----------


## Otherside

It just pisses me off so so much. I come across comments that say "Oh. You're white. You'll never know the social injustice of slavery." "Any injustices that happen to white people deserve to happen to them". I mean. WTF. First of all, if you really knew the injustice of slavery, you wouldn't be a teenager whining on a tumblr blog. You'd be over a 100 years old, and most likely, in hospital. Either that, or you've discovered the recipe for immortality. And I come across "White people are all bitches they all burn in hell" or "You need to constantly apologize and by sorry for something that happened long before you were born." I mean, what the hell. I'm white. I could say I was proud of that fact, but I'd get a whole load of hatred bricks thrown at me. Meanwhile, it's okay to say "Oh. I'm proud to be asian". But thats the fact. I am fucking white. I didn't get a choice about that fact. None of really get a choice as to what skin colour we are going to have in life and to suggest that we do is bull. And I'd really appreciate it if I didn't get treated like [BEEP] due to something I didn't have any control over whatsoever, and that I can't change.

I'm also underweight. Due to the fact that food is appealing to me about as much as eating cardboard would. But hey, you not eating because you get depressed isn't a problem...and we're allowed to do what we want to our bodies.

Okay. Fine. Fucking. Fine. You're an adult. You have that right. And as long as you're not a danger to yourself or to anyone else, no-ones gonna do anything about it. But I find it ironic how it's these people that go on and on about "fat is healthy thin is evil" that seem to shame those of us that are thin. And if you happen to be thin and white...bingo. [BEEP] person alert, apparently.

And oh wait a second...you don't have any problems because of all these privileges you have. And to suggest you do is offensive.

(BTW...not pissed off at anyone on here. This may be the wrong place for this. But I just needed to vent. I should have probably put this in frustration.)

It is, apparently, just people telling me what is apparently, not wrong with me.

----------


## Otherside

Man, this venting thing really does work.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Man, this venting thing really does work.



It does. I'm getting ready to spew my guts out in a thread. :-)

----------


## Otherside

> It does. I'm getting ready to spew my guts out in a thread. :-)



Man, I keep hitting edit instead of reply on peoples posts. =/

That probably does sound offensive or whatever. I have no problem with anyone. I just wish people wouldn't have a problem with based on something I have no control over. It's just *SO* not fair!!!!

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

"Methinks thou dost protest too much" applies heavily to the type of people you're venting about. Politicians who constantly speak of good ethics, morals, and family values and then up getting caught snorting coke off the back of a prostitute in a shitty hotel and participating in various shady business practices; people who spend so much time talking about how racist everyone else is that they're oblivious to how racist they've become themselves; people who find some cause to to take up and rally behind but more often than not don't fully understand the cause they claim to care so much about and are more likely just deluding themselves into thinking they hold the values they claim to because they desperately want to belong to a group and feel as if they're doing something special and important that others are not. It's unfortunate when ideals which are good at their core become twisted by misguided, narcissistic fanatics. I assure you, you are not the only one who gets frustrated by the hypocrisy, broken logic, and double standards exhibited by moral crusaders.

----------


## merc

> "Methinks thou dost protest too much" applies heavily to the type of people you're venting about. Politicians who constantly speak of good ethics, morals, and family values and then up getting caught snorting coke off the back of a prostitute in a shitty hotel and participating in various shady business practices; people who spend so much time talking about how racist everyone else is that they're oblivious to how racist they've become themselves; people who find some cause to to take up and rally behind but more often than not don't fully understand the cause they claim to care so much about and are more likely just deluding themselves into thinking they hold the values they claim to because they desperately want to belong to a group and feel as if they're doing something special and important that others are not. It's unfortunate when ideals which are good at their core become twisted by misguided, narcissistic fanatics. I assure you, you are not the only one who gets frustrated by the hypocrisy, broken logic, and double standards exhibited by moral crusaders.



Well said.

----------

